# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Si te ndaj internetin ne 2 pc

## System_32

Pershendetje...

Une marr internet nga nje aparat me wireles nga dikush te cilit ja paguaj...ku nga aparati i wirelesit qe kam siper tek shtepia lidh kabullin qe vjen te kjo aparatura ne foto  dhe pastaj me nje kabull tjeter nga po kjo aparature e fus te lan i pc dhe kam internet...
*Tani une doja te pyesja ne mund ta ndaj kete interenet tek nje pc tjeter...dhe cfar me duhet shtese...*


Flm...

----------


## System_32

Ketu eshte nje foto me e madhe tek poe fus kabullin qe vjen nga aparati i wireles dhe tek lan kabullin qe hyn ne pc

----------


## Tesla Motor

Mesa po kuptoj, nuk paske wireles ne te dy PC sepse kjo do e zgjidhte problemin.

Kete e ke provuar

----------


## System_32

Dhe mua me vajti mendja te ajo fotoja e bashkangjitur qe ke vene por se di ne funksionon

----------


## Tesla Motor

> Dhe mua me vajti mendja te ajo fotoja e bashkangjitur qe ke vene por se di ne funksionon


Funksionon por do ngaterohesh shume dhe nuk do gjesh dot zgjidhje pastaj.
Jam i mendimit te gjesh nje router sa me te lire, sa me te thjeshte,te kete disa dalje dhe mbaron pune shpejt e shpejt.
Nuk ka zgjidhje me te mire se kjo.

----------


## System_32

> Funksionon por do ngaterohesh shume dhe nuk do gjesh dot zgjidhje pastaj.
> Jam i mendimit te gjesh nje router sa me te lire, sa me te thjeshte,te kete disa dalje dhe mbaron pune shpejt e shpejt.
> Nuk ka zgjidhje me te mire se kjo.


Ne ckuptim do ngaterrohem

----------


## System_32

Ska ndonje mendim tjeter ???

----------


## Tesla Motor

> Ska ndonje mendim tjeter ???


Pervec se me router nuk mund te besh gje tjeter.

Sepse po te te them te ngacmosh komjuterin brenda, mund te te besh ndonje gabim dhe nuk dua te me ngelet mua faji,
prandaj shiko te gjesh nje router sa me te thjesht, ose nje wireles per njerin nga kompjuterat

----------


## System_32

Nese ndarja behet vetem me router...a mundem qe kete pc ta bej te leshoje internet me wireles qe te futem ne dhome me laptop

----------


## Norça.li

> Nese ndarja behet vetem me router...a mundem qe kete pc ta bej te leshoje internet me wireles qe te futem ne dhome me laptop


Une s'e kam provuar me dy pc (meqe nuk i kam, keshtuqe dhe s'kam pasur nevoje).

Mirepo, nese e ke routerin/modemin WLAN (wireless), p.sh. laptopin, atehere procedura eshte fare e thjeshte.
E kerkon lidhjen (me Laptop) me Internet. Dhe menjehere te dalin ne ekran ato lidhje qe i ke me afer dhe tregon cila eshte lidhja me e forte (me e forta eshte ajo qe ke me afer...jotja). Klikon dhe pastaj te kerkohet kodi i modemit/routerit. (Kodi gjindet rendom ne pjesen e poshtme te modemit/routerit). Dhe...s'ke me shume pune...as nje Minute...

*

----------


## freeopen

> Nese ndarja behet vetem me router...a mundem qe kete pc ta bej te leshoje internet me wireles qe te futem ne dhome me laptop


Sistem,mund te japesh me teper te dhena,keshtu eshte me e lehte per ata qe perpiqen te te ndihmojne.

Specifiko cfare sistemi operativ perdor pc qe lidhet direkt me internetin (lan),ka apo jo ky pc nje skede wifi (do e lehtesonte shume punen,t'a kane thene dhe me lart kete gje dhe nuk je pergjigjur).
Mund te perdoresh dhe nje pershtates rrjeti wifi usb. (ne vend te routerit)
Mund te perdoresh linjen elektrike te shtepise per te shperndare internetin ne te gjitha dhomat.

----------


## System_32

> Pershendetje...
> 
> Une marr internet nga nje aparat me wireles nga dikush te cilit ja paguaj...ku nga aparati i wirelesit qe kam siper tek shtepia lidh kabullin qe vjen te kjo aparatura ne foto  dhe pastaj me nje kabull tjeter nga po kjo aparature e fus te lan i pc dhe kam internet...
> Flm...


SIc eshte cituar me siper une internetin e marr ne pc nga ajo aparature apo modem ca mund te quhet...doja te dija qe nga ky pc a mund te shperndaj internet me wireles qe ta lidh laptopin nga wireles i ketij pc...
un kam windows 7

----------


## user010

doja te dija qe nga ky pc a mund te shperndaj internet me wireles qe ta lidh laptopin nga wireles i ketij pc...

Qe të mundesh te shpërndash internetin me wireless të duhet një pajisje 'access point' e cila të lejon të krijosh një wireless network për të lidhur laptopin dhe ça tjetër ke, një që pash tani bën 30 euro (athinë) nuk e di po ka më të lira.

http://www.plaisio.gr/periferiaka-ot...TL-WA701ND.htm

http://www.plaisio.gr/ProductImages/...00/1571990.jpg

----------


## user010

Mos e ngatëro me ruterin, ruteri vërtet dërgon wireless por nga ana tjetër lidhet direkt me linjën e telefonit/adsl, vet fjala tregon se routeri bën diçka tjetër, routing! 

kurse access point lidhet me kabullin e internetit jo të telefonit, dhe siç e thotë prapë vet fjala kryen tjetër funksion.

----------


## user010

ose lidh laptopin me kabull tek kompjuteri jot po nuk do te paguash per nje access point. thjesht pc-ja jote duhet te kete 2 ethernet ports, gjithashtu duhet te lejosh/konfigurosh internet sharing p.sh
http://www.wikihow.com/Set-Up-Intern...for-Windows-XP

----------


## Lexuesi_

> Pershendetje...
> 
> Une marr internet nga nje aparat me wireles nga dikush te cilit ja paguaj...ku nga aparati i wirelesit qe kam siper tek shtepia lidh kabullin qe vjen te kjo aparatura ne foto  dhe pastaj me nje kabull tjeter nga po kjo aparature e fus te lan i pc dhe kam internet...
> *Tani une doja te pyesja ne mund ta ndaj kete interenet tek nje pc tjeter...dhe cfar me duhet shtese...*
> 
> 
> Flm...


Te duhet nje router wireles ose router pa wirles hiq. Eshte deshire e jotja se cilin do zgjedhesh. 

Po ti nuk tregove nese nga ky provider ku e merr internetin e ke ip statike apo dhcp.

Ti per momentin e ke internetin keshtu: Nga kjo aparatur e ke te lidhur Pc-n apo Laptopin me nje lan kabull. Tash ne Local area connection ku eshte kjo cabull duhet te shkosh me tast te diatht mbi local area connection ku ti furnizohesh me internet, mandej clicon mbi advancet dhe pastaj te hapet nje dritare tjeter. Ku do te shkruan internet connection sharing, e clicon rubriken ku eshte me te bardh edhe ja ba applay okay.
Por mos harro qe nese nuk i ke 2 carta qe pranojn rrjet nuk ta shfaq Internet Conection sharing.

Ate qe pranon rrjet e ban share ndersa ajo carta tjeter e internetin do ta merr ip adresen automatik dhe do ja jap kompjuterit tjeter automatik .
Shpresoj qe kam qen i kjart mua me ka funksionu.

----------


## System_32

une kam nje karte rrjeti si kjo ne foto 

Ajo qe kam une ka 2 porta nje lexon LINE tjetra PHONE me ben pune kjo me ja vene pc time apo jo ?

----------

